# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 41 )



## ripjack13 (Oct 9, 2016)

*What is the perfect size for a shop?*







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the king of wood too...


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 9, 2016)

bigger......

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 9, 2016)

this would work

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Fsyxxx (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm hoping I can afford mine to be 30x40. Fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 9, 2016)

I keep thinking that a 40X60 building would be about right, with it devided somewhere near the middle .
Shop on one end and wood storage on the other.
Right now I would be in better shape if I had a 20 X 30 with another 20 X 12 storage shed .
Maybe someday, what I have is working if I plan abit

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony (Oct 9, 2016)

I don't know exactly how big it should be, but I do know I want it to be larger than a 2 car garage. I've come to realize that's too small for me! I think it's more important to have a big wood storage area than a big shop, at least for this wood hoarder. Tony

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 9, 2016)

Whatever size you think you might need, multiplied at minimum, 3 to 5 times.

Reactions: Agree 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 9, 2016)

My current shop is 12x30, I'd like about three times that plus lumber storage....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 9, 2016)

If I was to think seriously about this question it would be a tough one to answer. I'll start with some past history. My last shop was about a 1/3 of the basement of a typical ranch home. The new shop that is nearly done being set up is 1/2 the basement in the same typical 1,000 sq. ft. ranch home. So I have about 500 sq. ft. So that's what approximately 10 x 50 ? The actual dimension is different from that but you get the idea. I think I am fortunate to have this size of a shop as many people don't even have that. My shop is packed but workable, all machines are on wheels so they can be moved around as needed and pushed back when done to keep what little floor space I have open. I guess ideally a shop double the size of what I have and maybe a little more would be nice, but that does not include wood storage. In my dreams my shop would have a machine room with a little storage for wood, an assembly area, a sanding area, a finishing area that I could spray in, and a separate building for wood storage. Obviously 1,000 sq. ft. would not be enough for that.And then there is another consideration to add into the equation of figuring out the size of the perfect shop...$$$$$$.....the cost to build it or buy it. Right now I am working with what I have and I am very happy with what I have and feel fortunate to have it. So I guess right now at this very moment my 500 sq.ft. little basement shop with a toilet, that's heated, cooled, and well lit, is about perfect for me......my happy place!

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 2


----------



## DKMD (Oct 9, 2016)

I think something like 1200 to 1500 square feet would be about perfect for me, but I'll be in a two car garage shop for the foreseeable future.

One of the perks to a smaller shop is that it forces you to be more efficient with the space. If I ever get a chance to upgrade, I'll carry those efficiencies with me to the new space.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 9, 2016)

DKMD said:


> If I ever get a chance to upgrade, I'll carry those efficiencies with me to the new space.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 9, 2016)

Climate controlled 500 sq ft would be awesome. My 250 sq ft is a tad small but works

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 9, 2016)

Perfect shop size is like the right garage size...We fill the space available no matter how large it is. I have a shop that is about 240 sq ft in the basement. It works, but it is compact.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2016)

Mine's 2000 square feet and it's getting two 16 x 50 add-ons this coming spring. Never big enough.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 9, 2016)

No matter how big your shop is you will always want it bigger.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CWS (Oct 9, 2016)

It all depends on how big your tool fetish is. Some of us have tools we don't use but don't get rid of because we might need someday.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 9, 2016)

@Kevin 
Shop space is like sex and money-----too much is still not enough
Also wanted to make sure you got that 8000 likes mark to avoid another contest

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 9, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> @Kevin
> Also wanted to make sure you got that 8000 likes mark to avoid another contest



I can make a 10,000 likes contest.....nice n long and drawn out....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung (Oct 9, 2016)

My shop is a one car garage that is about 300 square feet. I also have a 60 square feet area of the basement as my turning area. There's a shed that I use part of for lumber storage.

I'm in the middle of a shop reorganization and cleanup right now. Next step will be to build a lumber rack in the shed instead of just stacking it all in one big stack. Then I've got some ideas as to how I plan for the final layout of the shop space. But before I can do any of the moving around of machines, I've got to get the lumber rack built and get about 200BF of lumber out of the shop and into the shed.

I'd love to have a stand alone, large shop space. A 20x30 climate controlled shop space, with an additional area or attachment to the building for storage of wood and other items would be very nice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David Hill (Oct 9, 2016)

I have a 30x40 bldg, but not all of it "my" shop space. Seems someone I know likes to store lots of "stuff" that I have no use for. I've been in process ( looks like may be a while) of adding another 10 x 30 area for blank/slab storage.
Mine came with the house, but I think the "ideal" shop space is one that lets you conceive/make whatever projects you want to do-- in my case it's nearly just right.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 9, 2016)

More storage does not help, it just fills with wood....... like magic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 9, 2016)

Uhmmm... That's why they call it storage. 'Cause you s'posed to store stuff in it!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (Oct 10, 2016)

Mine is an in-progress 400 sq ft (2 car garage) - speaking of which I owe some pictures of progress in my thread as I got some work done this weekend.

I'm hoping I can talk my wife into sneaking the air compressor into her single car side - that provides a noise buffer and a bit more space for me. I've also a request in to the HOA for a 10x12 shed (largest they'll approve) and *some* wood storage will go in there. As well as the lawn and garden stuff which will be very helpful.

I know you folks have all those shop plans with Sketchup - but I've a piece of paper taped down to the dining room table and I'm drawing it all to scale. And cutting out shapes so I can arrange them in a way that makes sense. 400 sq ft is a bit small but I'll make do. I'm pretty grateful that my wife supports my hobby and interests and was willing to give up the 2 car side just for my shop.

But to really answer the question - bigger. That's *always* the answer at some point in time.

_*(Edited: I updated the Garage to Shop thread with pictures)*_

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 10, 2016)

kweinert said:


> I owe some pictures of progress in my thread as I got some work done this weekend.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 10, 2016)

My dream shop would be climate controlled, and be 30x40. Won't happen where I live now, as it would not fit on lot. I have tentative plans to build a shop, however, about 14x30, to replace current garage shop. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 10, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> My dream shop would be climate controlled, and be 30x40. Won't happen where I live now, as it would not fit on lot. I have tentative plans to build a shop, however, about 14x30, to replace current garage shop. Chuck



Chuck, build a double-decker. Heavy machines & work downstairs and light work, finish booth, wood storage etc. upstairs. Do all your sanding downstairs to keep dust out of your upstairs. Lots of 2 story woodshops on small lots and they work just fine if you plan it well so you aren't going up& down all the time. I don't mind stairs though and look at it as free exercise while getting stuff done. You can sell that stair machine and get more tools!


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Chuck, build a double-decker. Heavy machines & work downstairs and light work, finish booth, wood storage etc. upstairs. Do all your sanding downstairs to keep dust out of your upstairs. Lots of 2 story woodshops on small lots and they work just fine if you plan it well so you aren't going up& down all the time. I don't mind stairs though and look at it as free exercise while getting stuff done. You can sell that stair machine and get more tools!


Thanks for that idea! I'll have to give it some serious consideration. Chuck

Reactions: Creative 1


----------

